
Ask HN: Which “Tech Business Model” makes the most sense to you? - rxsel
Not limited to business models, please share opinions on unique ways of generating revenue, acquiring customers, etc.
======
kevsim
This is entirely dependent on your product. For example, I'm working on an
alternative to Jira [0] so it was pretty easy for us to come up with a
business model - subscription based per user with a free tier.

The only business model that doesn't really make sense to me is advertising
(or any model where the user's data is the product).

0: [https://kitemaker.co](https://kitemaker.co)

